# My Week In Memphis



## gdgli (Aug 24, 2011)

I just got back from spending a week in Memphis TN. I connected with Andy Whiteley and he was kind enough to let me train with him and his training partners. All are accomplished trainers/handlers. Wonderful people and all very helpful. Needless to say we did lots of training. I didn't train the two days that it rained but maxed my training on the other days.

Hopefully I can run Thor in Derby but I must admit that we have a lot of work to do. I spoke to one of my training partners today and found out that our training ponds are dry. I will be suggesting alternatives to my partners. Training for trials does require a big effort and big commitment. Well I will give it my best shot.

While in Memphis I managed to visit the National Bird Dog Museum. I photographed pictures of famous Goldens. I also photographed pictures of some of the old timers who started field trialing on Long Island. I will be showing these photos to my mentor who trained with these people. I am sure he will enjoy seeing these photos. If you get a chance to get to see the Museum you should do so. It is worth the trip. (And it is free admission, donation suggested.)


----------



## MillionsofPeaches (Oct 30, 2012)

I envy that you've gotten to get some great amateur advice. I wish I had more ams to train with! Its always the best times and enlightening as well. I'm glad you had fun!


----------

